# Cargo trailer camper??



## Hit-n-Miss (Aug 15, 2017)

Decided to go a different direction. In between a micro camper and a travel trailer. For about a third or half of the price of a travel trailer we could do a cargo camper. Who in Georgia would you recommend to get the trailer from? The mods we want are windows, rv door, v nose with dropped point, and possibly roof ac or  prepped for a window unit. Other than that empty on the inside.  I will wire, insulate and finish. Who can build to suit at a fair price? Thanks prob going with 7x12x6.5 tall


----------



## normaldave (Aug 15, 2017)

Cargo Craft of Georgia, in Ambrose, custom built my trailer, as indicated in my prior post.  Had a few small issues, but they sent a crew to my house in North Georgia to fix it.  I'd buy from them again, but would more closely verify each modification as it went through the plant.

Here was the dealer I used, people come from a long way to buy from them.
http://mathistrailersandequipmentsales.com/Cargo_Trailers.html

Closer to you, here is an online dealer that actually setup next door to the Cargo Craft plant in Ambrose, GA.  I might add that most of what they show on the site they don't actually have, they are "order examples".  I don't know anything else about them.
http://www.mycargotrailer.com/

Another popular online outlet based in North Carolina, can order/custom builds from several different manufacturers in Douglas, GA.
http://www.trailershowroom.com/

Ours has proven to be amazingly handy, comfortable, easy to tow, and paid for.  I've thought about building another since the kids are college aged, but it's easier to just modify this one to suit any changes.

Good Luck!


----------

